# мама / мать



## sofatura

У меня такой вопрос очень простой, но как-то я никогда о нем не задумывалась. 
Я перевожу статью про влияние матерей на своих сыновей с загловком La mère, à l'origine du mâle. 

И я вот не знаю, что выбрать мать или мама. Мать - звучит как-то грубо мне кажется, а мама - как-то по-детски для заголовка.

Подскажите, пожалуйста, что вы думаете на эту тему. Спасибо.


----------



## bravo7

Мать = Mère
Мама = Maman


----------



## Q-cumber

А я задумываюсь этим вопросом каждый раз, когда мне надо упомянуть мать-маму _в третьем лице_.  Он (вопрос) на самом деле не такой простой, как кажется на первый взгляд. Если статья научная или "околонаучная" надо безусловно использовать "мать" ... типа, -0 "К вопросу о влиянии матерей на формирование мировоззренческой парадигмы у подрастающего поколения".    А если это скорее публицистическая статья, то вполне можно использовать слово "мама".


----------



## CoolDiamond

Я бы использовал "мать".


----------



## Kolan

Во французском оригинале *la mère* носит собирательный смысл, и его следует передать на русский, например, множественным числом: *матери*.

Интересно, как вы справитесь с остальной частью заголовка?


----------



## sofatura

Если честно, я пока не справилась 

Мне пока нравится вариант "у истоков мужчины", но целиком не выходит


----------



## CoolDiamond

Мать, к истокам мужского воспитания. 
Мать, к истокам формирования мужчины.
Мать - первый воспитатель мужского характера.
Основопологающая роль матери в жизни (в воспитании/формировании) мужчины 
и т.д. 
Конечно, не зная содержания публикации, трудно дать точный перевод.


----------



## sofatura

Вы правы. Таких вариантов можно много сделать (не в смысле, что они плохие, а в том смысле, что они все-таки не совсем отвечают французской фразе) со словами становление, формирование и т.д., но хочется найти какой-то 100-процентный эквивалент à l'origine de, потому и мучаюсь.  Мне еще нравится вариант "зарождение", но пока тоже не выходит


----------



## Q-cumber

sofatura said:


> Вы правы. Таких вариантов можно много сделать (не в смысле, что они плохие, а в том смысле, что они все-таки не совсем отвечают французской фразе) со словами становление, формирование и т.д., но хочется найти какой-то 100-процентный эквивалент à l'origine de, потому и мучаюсь.


Перевод названия статьи должен соответствовать не французской фразе, - да ещё и на 100%,- а содержанию статьи.  Не бойтесь менять название. 
  Казалось бы, "Die Hard" и "крепкий орешек" - что общего? А лучшего перевода для названия этого фильма, по-моему, не придумать. Сам фильм - полная хрень (pardon my French), но это уже к теме не относится...


----------



## CoolDiamond

q-cumber said:


> Перевод названия статьи должен соответствовать не французской фразе, - да ещё и на 100%,- а содержанию статьи.  Не бойтесь менять название.
> Казалось бы, "die hard" и "крепкий орешек" - что общего? А лучшего перевода для названия этого фильма, по-моему, не придумать. Сам фильм - полная хрень (pardon my french), но это уже к теме не относится...


Поддерживаю на 100%.


----------



## sofatura

Да я не спорю  Ксати, крепкий орешек - как раз очень хороший эквивалент на мой взгляд.


----------



## Kolan

sofatura said:


> Мне пока нравится вариант "у истоков мужчины", но целиком не выходит


"Матери ( : ) у истоков мужественности"


----------



## Maroseika

Мать и воспитание мужчины.


----------



## sofatura

Я тоже сначала думала о мужественности, но речь идет о мужчине в целом. Мужественность - это все-таки некие качества мужчины, а тут более важно, что характер матери определяет всю жизнь мужчины и, в частности, его отношения с другими женщинами.

И про воспитание речи нет, к сожелению.  Грубо говоря, если мама вас не любит, вы будете потом в этом подозревать всех женщин, если она все время говорит, что все мужики - сволочи, то у вас появится чувство вины, что вы мужчина, ну и т.д. Если выбирать из всех слов, то "формирование", наверное, самое подходящее по смыслу, но что-то не ложится эта фраза у меня в голове 

Тут смысл, приблизительно такой же, как в "В начале было слово".


----------



## Kolan

Тогда так и озаглавьте: "Мужчина: в начале была мама". Или, поскольку речь идёт о будущем мужском характере, то можно написать безыскусно, например: "Роль матери в закладке мужчины/мужского" (т.е., когда ещё ничего психически зрелого не сформировалось). 

Когда пишут просто "мать", то на память мне приходит "Мать", что, согласитесь, далековато от контекста.


----------



## Q-cumber

"Закладка мужчины" - это что-то такое совсем албанское.


----------



## Q-cumber

Предлагаю начать "brainstorming":


> Метод мозгового штурма (мозговой штурм, мозговая атака, англ. brainstorming) — оперативный метод решения проблемы на основе стимулирования творческой активности, при котором участникам обсуждения предлагают высказывать возможно большее количество вариантов решения, в том числе самых фантастических. Затем из общего числа высказанных идей отбирают наиболее удачные, которые могут быть использованы на практике. Является методом экспертного оценивания. (c)


*Характер мужчины формирует его мать?*
*Мать формирует характер сына* (я думаю, над "сыном" вместо "мужчины" тоже стоит подумать).
*Мужские черты дарованы нам матерью (мамой).*
*Мужской характер: сын похож на мать.*


----------



## Boneca Rusa

q-cumber said:


> Предлагаю начать "brainstorming":



Зачаток мужского-мать. 
Мать-зачаток мужчины.
В начале мужчины была МАТЬ.
Мужчина произходит от матери. 
Мать в основе любого мужчины.
Мать-основа мужчины. 
Сначала была мать. Потом от неё произошёл мужчина.
Происхождение мужчины от матери. 
Мать - без неё мужиков бы не было.


----------

